# Why does the Web Server using tcp6 ?



## sw2wolf (Aug 23, 2012)

```
$mighty example.conf example.route
Serving on port 8000

$netstat -na|grep -i 8000
tcp6       0      0 *.8000                 *.*                    LISTEN
```

But i want to use tcp4.  I am not sure what the problem is. There are nothing in example.* files relative to tcp6.

(Web Server is http://www.mew.org/~kazu/proj/mighttpd/en/ )

Best Regards!


----------



## Beeblebrox (Aug 23, 2012)

You disable tcp6 in the config file AFAIK. I use www/lighttpd for example, and the config file has:

```
server.use-ipv6 = "disable"
```
I looked for something similar for mighty but it is not very evident. I think it should have a similar setting in the config so maybe that's where you can start looking.


----------



## sw2wolf (Aug 24, 2012)

I cannot find setting in mighty config too. 
After

```
#sysctl -w [color="Red"]net.inet6.ip6.v6only[/color]=0
```

then i can use ipv4 now !


----------

